# 1992 nissan pickup major transmission issues



## gottraction? (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok i have a 1992 Nissan pickup that i was having transmission problems with! it is a 4cyl manual! the last owner put in a new clutch but said it wouldnt shift right! i bought the truck and did a new slave cylinder, master cylinder and the truck was still hard to get it in! later down the road it started popping out of 5th then 1st! so this past weekend i purchase a rebuilt 1994 nissan pickup transmission and put it in my 1992. i used the 92 clutch fork and throwout beaing because the 1994 didnt come with one! when i bolted it to the engine i noticed that the driveshaft had a space in it right where the rear tail meets up with the splines. On my 1992 it has a gold cup looking adapter to fill that spot and the 1994 didnt! everything else looked the same though! i go to start it up and push the clutch in and immediately the clutch felt weird/hard to push in. i got under the truck and it looks like the slave cylinder is doing its job. But when i select the gears and let the clutch out nothing happens! its like the clutch wont disengage at all! has this happened to anyone else? could it be the wrong clutch fork or throwout bearing? or did the fork just come off of the pivot ball? also its not the drive shaft because i can turn it manually and it turns the transmission. could anyone tell me if the 1994 driveshaft is alittle longer than the 92 so i can replace that small gap as well??? thanks for your help!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the cup on the back of the trans is the drive shaft seal protector..

i do not think this should affect what you are doing..

did you correctly line up the disc to the pp.

did you put the disc in the right way and not backwards..

you can gently pull the rubber boot away from the trans housing and look in there to see if the fork is on correctly..


did u refill or check oil level in trans ??


----------



## gottraction? (Nov 16, 2009)

i filled the transmission up when i finished the install! and i didnt even pull the clutch out at all! its brand new and was working fine with the old transmission its just it started popping out of guy and had bad syncros so i just changed out the transmission. Im going to pull the dust cover off when i go home for lunch. is it possible i greased up the pivot ball so much the fork popped off?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

N E THING IS POSSIBLE

please post ur location..

how do u know it was a rebuilt 94 trans??


----------



## gottraction? (Nov 16, 2009)

ok so i go home and pull the dust boot off and i see the clutch fork sitting there with the clip that sits behind it not in the right position! problem is i cant get the fork to sit and clip into the pivot ball! is there anyway i can do this without removing the tranny?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i know there are some bad ass mfers out there who can do this (wink wink) but if u have to ask ... you are not...


----------



## gottraction? (Nov 16, 2009)

well apparently iam because i was able to fix the fork pin without dropping the tranny! if this happens to anyone else lmk lol!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

welcome ...


----------

